# First year beek with one hive asking about mite treatmants



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

high chance that you will lose the bees if you don't treat.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

You say you were not planning to treat, so what was the plan? 
I think any of the mite treatments should work at those temps. The problem is that the virus levels are high so knocking back the mites still may not save the hive.


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, in our area there are guest speakers and club members who say don't treat, go natural, survivor stock, etc. Others do treat, of course. I am not of any decided method yet and as this was my first package, on brand new equipment, I had thought there might be a lessor chance of a heavy mite load my first year. So, my plan, or lack of one, was to see how things went and treat if necessary. Then I thought it was too cool, especially evenings in the high 40's, for the treatments to work. I am trying to avoid harsh treatments that would leave residues in the wax, and in the remaining honey (the brood honey and they are still bringing honey in a super I put back on. I mentioned it was a busy hive and "winters" here are mild. They are still gathering.) Now I don't know what best to treat with, or if treating will work in cool weather, or is it too late to treat. Gotta love a novice!
Thanks


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I would surmise that mites have weakened the immune system(s) in your hive and (I) would treat for mites, probably one of the soft treatments. I recommend some reading here and here.

Start with an ether or sugar roll to get a handle on the severity of your mite infestation.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

I think the temperatures are good for MAQS, not too hot which is where most problems occur. Formic acid does not leave residues in wax. 
If your colonie can get a few rounds of healthy brood after treatment then that may be enough to save them. The virus issue could still derail any help you give them but it is worth a shot if you want to try.


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions, and links. And, please feel free to add more. I'm getting familiar with Randy's info, but again thought it was too late in the year to treat. MAQS give a temp that says something like "best if above xx degrees" and I thought that was for day and night temps.

All constructive recommendations always appreciated!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

To ease Scut's (D-Amick) depression about his DWV hive, I kept him busy cleaning up dead outs at my yard today. He learned what five gallons of soggy dead bees smell like, that sweeping infuriates bees (only three stings), how to clean up combs ruined by both moth larvae and SHB, and other valuable lessons. He can rally wield a broom while under attack.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Scut,

I've seen with my own bees that the first year hives seem to do well but the second year is when the mites catch up. I have 20 second year hives in which half started to have significant mite loads. I just used MAQS several weeks ago on those 10 and plan to use more depending on the status of my other hives. They're easy to use and seem to be doing the job.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Here, close to DFW, my queens shut down their laying for a week or two during temperatures over 100-110F this summer. A downer then, but I'm hoping it threw the mite's breeding cycles for a loop.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

First year Beek here. Two of my Four hives had heavy mite counts...really heavy. Never treated before. Used formic acid and fume board (Not MAQs). Added HBH to spare the queen. Acid disapates in 2 hours. Very quick...very easy. Performed second treatment the next week. Really knocked them back. Drop counts were practically none.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

My 24 hour drop counts were great and I was bragging at the bee meeting. An oldtimer suggested that I check them one last time before going into winter using a sugar roll. Sure as rain in Western Oregon two of the 5 had powder sugar that moved off the white paper on its own. I hit them with some formic and am now waiting to see if I will be down two strong hives come spring. I wish I had results for you but only your exact story about a month ahead of you (but with your weather the same place in the cycle).


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

You could try fogging with mineral oil.
Cheers,
Drew


----------

